# Fighter Pilot Fun



## Fishbone Jones (6 Mar 2014)

OK folks. Time to let up on the RCAF in general and fighter pilots in particular, about TD, deployments, etc.

They have different jobs than many of you and may require different accommodation.

Many of the RCAF don't deserve the abuse, prodding, poking, funning, sideways remarks, et al.

You may think they are sensitive, have thin skin or whatever. However, that is just your opinion.

Everyone likes a good laugh at someone else's expense now and again, so long as it doesn't become harassing, confrontational or disparaging.

The comments that have previously been posted are not new information. In fact, it getting very repetitious and needless. 

Let's put a lid on it, stop the conflict and quit wasting bandwith insulting one another about what trade we are or how we do our jobs.

In the interest of full disclosure, I have been guilty of the above in the past, but will endeavor to cease in that tact from now on.

---Staff---


----------

